
StackStorm – IFTTT for Ops - spdustin
https://github.com/StackStorm/st2
======
spdustin
Story goes to their Github repo - the product page is available too [0]. I saw
it briefly mentioned earlier in a story about Netflix using them.

[0]: [https://stackstorm.com/product/](https://stackstorm.com/product/)

